# radiator relocate for renegade



## CamoBrute152

How come I dont see a lot of renegades with a relocated radiator?? I no the bumper kit is pricey an all but don't they get hot? I no my brute did when I had it. Putting the radiator up top was the first thing I had to do to it. Thsnkss


----------



## mini bogger

i relocated mine for the second ride. same thing with snorkels. just one of those things. every bike i buy in the future will have those 2 things done to it right away


----------



## Rubberdown

We sell a fair bit of our bumper/rad kit combos for the renegades. It isnt cheap, but you get what you pay for, and when you buy ours, you can clearly see the difference!


----------



## Mudslinger800x

I love mine,it doesn't get to hot just a little warm in the summer but you have to have it where we ride.i paid around 345ish for mine.a great deal considering it is a relocator,winch mount,and bumper in one.it would cost way more if u got all separate units


----------



## JPs300

Looks is probably the biggest reason you don't see relocated rads on gades as much as other/full-utility type machines. - They kinda take away from the sport look of a gade. 

Another big factor is that the rads are far more accessible on a gade than most utilities, thus it's not as difficult to rinse out after a ride.




You also have the guys like jrpro130 who didn't like the look of the relocate on a gade so he_ simply _lifted the bike 6" - LOL


----------



## filthyredneck

^ bwahaha. I havnt had any radiator/heat probs in the year that I've had mine so far. I wouldn't mind having a front bumper, but I'm picky, and the only ones I've found that I really like are rediculously priced.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## RYAN.

JPs300 said:


> Looks is probably the biggest reason you don't see relocated rads on gades as much as other/full-utility type machines. - They kinda take away from the sport look of a gade.
> 
> Another big factor is that the rads are far more accessible on a gade than most utilities, thus it's not as difficult to rinse out after a ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You also have the guys like jrpro130 who didn't like the look of the relocate on a gade so he_ simply _lifted the bike 6" - LOL


I agree they kill the looks of the gade 

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit 
L.A Boyz
"you know your a cat owner when you can seriously ask if you can fit 34s with a 2" lift"


----------



## CamoBrute152

Yeah the reason I ask is cause once my brute touched mud it got really hot. Then I relocated the radiator. Not sure if the renegade was the same


----------



## Mudslinger800x

I did it because where we ride the mud stays headlight high and it would get hot so it's a must and I would have to wash it out every 10 minutes if I didn't have it,but obvisouly filthy and others didn't have that problem,so I guess It depends on where you ride


----------



## jrpro130

JPs300 said:


> Looks is probably the biggest reason you don't see relocated rads on gades as much as other/full-utility type machines. - They kinda take away from the sport look of a gade.
> 
> Another big factor is that the rads are far more accessible on a gade than most utilities, thus it's not as difficult to rinse out after a ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You also have the guys like jrpro130 who didn't like the look of the relocate on a gade so he_ simply _lifted the bike 6" - LOL


EXACTLY! That thing is like a sail on the front of the bike...kills the look!

I don't need it with the lift, and the commander radiator guard (mesh screen) along with a fan switch. Haven't overheated once since! Knock on wood. Doesn't even get close to hot.


----------



## Mudslinger800x

I would love to have a 6" lift....how much did It cost?


----------



## jrpro130

Just under 4g :yikes: I got a CATVOS 6" powder coated yellow 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------

